# تصميم وتصنيع قشاره بطاطس



## ريمون عدلي (23 أبريل 2007)

تصميم وتصنيع قشاره بطاطس :-

الجزء الاول تعمل هذه القشاره بالطاقه اليدويه..........
مشروع التخرج الخاص بي..................................
ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت ما يرضيكم ويفيدكم.............


وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (23 أبريل 2007)

الجزء الثاني من المشروع 
تصميم وتصنيع قشاره بطاطس 
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم 
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (24 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً ريمون وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أبريل 2007)

*البحث النظري*

 شكرا لك اخي عثمان ارجو ان تتابع باقي الاجزاء 
وتعطيني رايك ليكي استفيد اكثر
ولك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام



ولكم الجزء الثاني البحث النظري وهو يتكلم عن انواع البطاطس المزروعه داخل السودان والمصادر التي عن طريقها دخلت البطاطس السودان الكميات الاستهلاكية للسودان من البطاطس في العام 2006- 2005م وسمك القشره الخارجيه لكل انواع البطاطس


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 أبريل 2007)

اسف اخوتي في المنتدي حاولت جاهدا ان اقسم المشروع الي اجزاء حتي اوضح كل جزء ماذا يحتوي ولكن سعه كل جزء كبيره لذلك حيث ظهرت المشاركه الثانيه والثالثه بدون الملف المخصص لذلك وكان لابد من استعمال موقع للرفع حتي يتثني لي رفع المشروع فقررت رفع كل المشروع دفعه واحده واليكم هذا الرابط 
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=25713 
واي فرد لم يفهم شئ يخبرني لكي افيده واشرح له الذي قصته 

ارجو من الله ان اكون قد قدمتا شئ نافع لكم يشرف كليتي ألتي انتسب لها حيث اتشرف كل الشرف بوجودي بها وسط فطاحله من اساذتها الكرام الذين تعبوا معنا

شكرا
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=25713


----------



## الجدى (24 أبريل 2007)

مهندس ريمون : شكرا على المعلومات ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (25 أبريل 2007)

*شكر وعرفان*

* شكرا لك اخي المهندس محمد طلعت الجدي سوف اقوم بمعالجت مشكله الروابط وشكرا لك لتنبيهي حتي تعم الفائده وفي نفس الوقت استفيد منكم ومن علمكم ومن خبرتكم الكريمه *

:3: :3: :3:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

*الرابط هذا يعمل*

اخوتي المهندسين هذا الرابط هو المفعل به الملف والبحث كاملا 
ولكم مني فائق الشكر
وانتظر مشاركتكم ورايكم الكريم لاعرف ماذا قدمتا وشكرا

http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=25827


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2007)

اخى ريمون عندك خط السرعه كام الخاص بالنت


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أبريل 2007)

عينى اخى ريمون ليك بس ادينى فرصه اتابع وارد عليك .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

انا مشترك في DSL وهو 256 بس مرات كثيره بيكون فيه ثقل في وقت الزروه وشكرا استاذي الفاضل Eng_Maher


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

الاستاذ Eng_Maher

اشكرا علي اهتمامك وتقديرك لي وشكرا شكرا ليك ونورتني النهردا وشرفتني 
انا في انتظارك لمعرفت رايك الكريم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 أبريل 2007)

*صوره الجهاز فيما بعد*

اخوتي الكرام صباح الخير :-


في المره القادم سوف اصور لكم الجهاز مجمع الذي قمت بتصنيعه 
وايضا سوف اصور لكم الجهاز كل جذء علي حده لكي تعم الفائده 
وشكرا​


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 أبريل 2007)

مشروع قيم جدا جدا وبصراحه مجهود خرافى انا قراته وشوفت صوره .. جميل جدا وفكره بسيطه والذى اخترعها عبقرى ... بس فى عتاب فى شىء وهو مش شرط انا اشوفه بس علشان موضوعك يبقى كامل الزم ان تصور عينه البطاطس بعد خروجها من المعده وهى دى النقطه الوحيده المفقوده .. لك اخى كل الشكر وياريت اخوانى المهندسين ان يطلعوا على الموضوع مما يتيح لهم خبره فى تصميم المعدات .. 
مشكور م/ ريمون عدلى ... اخوك ماهر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا الف شكر استاذي المشرف م/ ماهر 
صورت البطاطس وصورت الجهاز مجمع من جميع النواحي وايضا صورت الجهاذ كــــل جذء علي حده ولكن لدي مشكله استاذي ماهر وهو كيفيت تحميل ورفع الصور لست ادري ما المشكله لقد رفعت صور كثيره بصوره متتاليه وعند وضع الرابط في المكان المخصص له (ادخل الصوره) يظهر الملف به علامه كروس بمعني لا تظر الصوره واليك المثال في الصوره التاليه وكيف تظهر





http://mihd.net/opfhnb
هذه هو نفس الرابط ولكن تجد الرابط ناجح ولكن الصوره التي اريدها ان تكون داخل النص تظهر كما شرحت لك انفا ؟ ارجو ارشادي ماذا افعل 

شكرا استاذي المهندس ماهر ونورتني
معلومه انا استعمل هذا الموقع للرفعhttp://mihd.net/ وهذا ايضا http://z32.zupload.com/


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

صوره للجهاذ من اعلي 





وشكرا


----------



## Mechanical_D (28 أبريل 2007)

اخي العزيز لم استطع ان انزل الملف من الموقع يكتب لي لا يوجد ملف


----------



## Mechanical_D (28 أبريل 2007)

ارجو منك ان تقوم برفعه من جديد او ان ترفعه ف يموقع اخر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

اخي Mechanical_D شرفتني 

الرابط الخير هم الي شغال العنوان المكتوب فيه الرابط يعمل ولكن سوف اعمل علي تحميله مره اخري من موقع اخر حتي لا يكون في مشكله
وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

اخي Mechanical_D جرب هذا الرايط ... لو في اي مشكله اخبرني وشكرا علي اهتمامك وتقديرك شكرا الف شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

*بعض صور للجهاز بعض التصنيع والتجميع*

اليكم بعض الصور عن الجهاز بعد عمليه التصنيع وفي حاله التجميع
















*وشكرا*​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

*الجهاز مجزء*

*غدا سوف ارسل لكم الجهاذ كل جزء علي حده ؟ تاخيري في ذلك اني ابحث عن برنامج لتصغير الصوره فقط حتي لا تكون مشاركه كبيره الحجم وشكرا*


----------



## مهاجر (28 أبريل 2007)

المهندس ريمون 

اشكرك على جهدك ونحن في إنتظار تحميل كامل أجزاء المشروع ...

هذا إثبات وجودي في موضوعك القيم ... ولي عودة لموضوعك بإذن الله ... 

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

*شرف كبير ذادني النهردا*

* شكرا استاذي المشرف المهندس مهاجر ...*

*نورتني وشرفتني وشكرا علي تشجعك للمبتدئين امثالي واتمني ان اكون نلتا ولو جزء بسيط من رضائكم 

وانا في انتظار عودتك باذن الله*


ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير والاحترام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 أبريل 2007)

*الجهاذ كل جزء علي حده(الفصل الاول)*

*صور الجهاذ كل جزء علي حده قبل عمليه التجميع​*








الصوره الثانيةهي العمود اللولبي والصوره الاولي جلبه لجعل العمود اللولبي في خط راسي اي في سنتر واحد


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 أبريل 2007)

*الفصل الثاني*

*1/ يد التشغيل _2 / العمود المجوف الذي يوجد بداخله اللولب _ 3/ يتم بواسطته تثبت البطاطس من الاعلي _ 4/ القاعده العلويه _ 5/ التروس الثلاث الناقله للحركه _ 6/ مركز تثبيت البطاطس من الاسفل*









http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/5899/13vn0.jpg


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 أبريل 2007)

*الفصل الثالث*

*7/ المسامير المستعمله للربط والتثيبت _ 8/ يتم بواسطته تثبت البطاطس من الاعلي _ 9/ القاعده السفليه*​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 أبريل 2007)

اخواني المهندسين :- 
الفصل الاول والفصل الثاني والفصل الثالث اعلاه يحتوي علي صور كل جزء تم تصميميه وتصنيعه من قشاره البطاطس
ارجو من المولي سبحانه وتعالي ان تكون الصور واضحه ومفهومه 

اي جزء غير واضح انا تحت امركم

وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز ريمون بارك الله فيك وعلى حرصك على افادتنا جميعا ومشكور كتير على تعبك .. ياجماعه الروابط تعمل بشكل جيد جدا 
اما عن تصغير الصور استخدم برنامج acd ver 5.5 واضغط كليك يمين على الصفحه الداخليه للا كاد سى واختار امر open editor وهتلاقى اذاى تصغر حجم الصوره من قائمه ريسيز resize وبعد كده احفظ الصوره ... ولتقليل حجم الصوره وسهوله رفعاها على المواقع من قائمه tools الموجوده ب الاعلى اختر امر format convert .. واختار حفظ ب امتداد jpg بس خلاص ..​


----------



## Engineer 999 (30 أبريل 2007)

رائع اخي الكريم مشروع موفق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا استاذي المشرف ماهر علي تشجيعك الف شكر ونورتني
وشكرا علي المعلومات القيمه بس مش عارف مركز تحميل الملفات الخاص بالمنتدي ليه اتشال من المنتدي وشكرا كثير خاص وانا عاجز عن التعبير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

اخي المهندس Engineer 999
اشكرا علي زوق النبيل ولا تنساني في ذكري في صلاتك ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Hammer (30 أبريل 2007)

.

أولاً تحية للأخ ريمون علي موضوعه الشيق .

قشارات البطاطس لها أكثر من شكل في الصناعة , و هي أحد التطبيقات التي تقوم بها شركتنا بفكرة سهلة و في النفس الوقت عالية الكفاءة .

فالحل ببساطة يتضمن دهان سيراميك متخصص مقاوم للبري و النحر و له قدرة عالية علي اللحام بالأسطح المختلفةعلي إسطوانات تعمل متقابلة لبعضها البعض و يت تثبيت حبيبات معدنية ذات حواف مدببة في السيراميك قبل جفافه ليكون جزء متماسك مع السيراميك و لكنه يغطي السطح بالكامل لكي يقوم بعملية التقشير عند إحتكاك البطاطس به .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

*ماده الكاربوراندم*

*الخ العزيز Hammer شكرا لك علي معلوماتك القيميه.........
يوجد لدي بعض الشركات العالميه المصنعه القشارات المستخدمه لتقشير البطاطس ماده تدعي الكاربوراندم حيث توضع هذه الماده علي الجدار وبواسطه قوه الطرد المركزيه يتم احتكاك البطاطس مع هذه الماده وتكتمل عمليه التقشير حيث يتم فقط حرج البطاطس ليس الا بالتالي تم تقليل الفاقد من البطاطس .
ماده الكاربوراندم شيبه بحبيبات التي تصنه منها احجار التجليخ لذلك يكون الفاقد قليل اي فاقد لب البطاطس وهذه هو المطلوب في الصناعه ونجد انالقشرة الخارجية تتكون من 5-15 طبقه . يتراوح سمك القشرة الخارجية (100-250)مايكروميتر علي حسب صنف البطاطس.
واليك صوره لهذه القشاره الي تستخدم ماده الكاربوراندم من جهات مختلفه*













*حيث تقوم هذه القشاره بتقشير 5 كيلوجرام خلال دقيقه واحده فقط*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

*صوره لبطاطس مقشره*

الصوره ادناه هي صوره لبطاطس تم تقشره بواسطه الجهاز اعلاه الذي يستخدم ماده الكاربوراندم 






شكرا


----------



## Mech_usama (30 أبريل 2007)

*Sharing*

Brother adly , Thanks for your invtation on designing the botato peal, If ican help you i will do that without any problem, But i cant read your massage because am new at this fourm and i must have at least 30 involvment i will take alook at your mail here and try to understand it.
With best regard
osama elnajjar​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

اخي المهندس Mech_usama
اشكرك علي كلامك هو فعلا لازم تكون ثلاثين مشاركه حتي تتمكن من استخدام كل شئ في الملتقي صدقني الوقت بيروح وتلاقي نفسك عملتا اكثر من كدا علشان المواضع كثيره وشيقه

وشكرا لك
ولك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

*المشروع كاملا*

اذا واجهتك مشاكل في هذا الرابط 
http://z32.zupload.com/download.php?...filepath=25827
استخدم هذا الرابط
http://www.zshare.net/download/bilar-doc.html

مشروع تخرجي رفع كاملا علي هذين الرابطين حتي اذا واجه احدكم مشكله في احدي الرابطين يجد الاخر 
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ابن سينا (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس ريمون عدلي مشكور على جهدك في إعطائنا فكرة عن مشروع تخرجك...مبارك التخرج يا باشمهندس...وعقبال الدكتوراه...ووفقك الله.
أخوك المهندس إبن سينا


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (30 أبريل 2007)

المشروع اكثر من رائع


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (1 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الر حمن الرحيم

أشكرك كثيرا أخي ريمون على هذا الجهد ومشاركتك لنا بمشروعك الرائع

من خلال ما قرأته في هذا الموضوع وفهمي لآلية عمل آلة تقشير البطاطس والأجزاء التي تتكون منها هذه الآلة ... فقد أعجبت حقا بفكرة المشروع والفائدة / الهدف التي من خلالها صممت هذه الآله


جهد تشكر عليه أخ ريمون ... ونحن دائما نثمن مثل هذه المشاركات الفعاله والمفيده

لدي استفسار واحد إذا سمحت لي

ما هي المدة التي تستغرقها الآلة لتقشير كمية من البطاطس (سواء كانت واحدة أو كيلوجرام واحد ) ؟


----------



## النبات المعطر (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 مايو 2007)

*شكر وعرفان*

*وعليكم السلام 

استاذي الفاضل المهندس الجليل ابن سينا*

*اولا اله يبارك فيك وشكرا لك علي تشجيعك لي وتفاؤلك لي لكي اواصل حتي الدكتوراه ولم افكر يوم في هذا الوضوع ؟ الحصول علي الدكتوراه ؟ اشكر يا باشمهندس الف مليون شكر ؟ واتمني لك حياه سعيد وصحه عافيه ...... علي فكره انت اول من جعلني اضع فكره الدكتوراه امام ناظري.......

ولك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 مايو 2007)

*اختلتني اخي المهندس*



مصطفى محمد سليمان قال:


> المشروع اكثر من رائع



المهندس الفاضل مصطفى محمد سليمان 

اشكر علي كلامك الرقيق اخي الكريم بجد كل زوق واخجلتني كل الخجل 

شكر الف شكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 مايو 2007)

*شرف كبير ذادني النهردا.... نورتي*

*استاذي المهندس المشرف الكريم ابو عمر*

 شكر لك وعلي كلامك الجميل الذي تعجز عنه كل التعابير المتاحه وغير المتاحه في دونيتنا هذه وشكر علي تشجيعك ........ ولك مني كل احترام وتقدير ويعلم الله مدي سعادتي التي نزلت عليا .... اتمنالك كل خير ومزيد من التقدم العلمي والازدهار في مجال عملك .............

بالنسبه الي استفسارك هذه الاله لا تصلح في مجال الصناعه لانها بطيئه ولابد من وضع البطاطس في المنتصف ثم بعد ذلك تبدا عمليه الدوران من اعلي بواسطه ذراع التشغيل الموضوعه في اعلي , 
هذه الاله صممت الي ربه المنزل والذين يعملون علي اعداد الطعام................
لقد قمت بتجربه الجهاز مع اناس كثر(ذكر/انثي) وتم تسجيل ازمنه مختلفه وتحصلت علي المتوسط وكان دقيقتان واربعه وثلاثين ثانيه لتقشير حبه واحده من البطاطس .... هذا الزمن يشمل زمن التقشير وزمن وضع البطاطس في المكان المخصص 

وشكرا لك استاذي المهندس المشرف ابو عمر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 مايو 2007)

*شكر الف شكر*



النبات المعطر قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



اشكر اخي المهندس النبات المعطر

الف شكر ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير ارجو ان اكون قد قدمت شئ يبهجكم وشكر مره اخري اخي المهندس النبات المعطر كلامك رقيق

ولك مني كل عرفان


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على الرد والإهتمام أخي ريمون

أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 

دمت بخير


----------



## المهندس النجدي (2 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 مايو 2007)

*شكر الف شكر*

*الشكر ليك والفضل ليك استاذي الكريم المهندس المشرف ابو عمر علي اهتمامك بالمشروع وتقديرك واعلم ان مشغولياتك كثيره ورغم كده اهتميت وشفت المشروع الف مليون شكر علي محبتك وربنا يجازيك خير ولا تنساني في دعائك

اتمني لك حياه سعيده وشكرا كتير*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 مايو 2007)

*شرف كبير ذادني النهردا.... نورتي*

اخي المهندس النجدي 

اهلا بيك وشكرا علي كلامك الرقيق 
ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 مايو 2007)

في القريب العاجل سوف ارسل لكم رسم هندسي مفصل علي القشاره هو موجود عندي بس انا وقتها قمت بعمل الرسمه الهندسي علي ورقه A3 ........................ ولم اجد اسكنر علي هذا المقاس وكل الذي وجته اسكنر مقاس ورقه A4 .................... سوف اقوم بتصغير وهذا بالتصوير ؟ ولكن اخاف ان تكمن الرسمه غير واضحه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سوف اقوم بالمحاوله وارسلها الاخواني المهندسين وشكرا لكم


----------



## أحمدأحمدأحمد1 (3 مايو 2007)

موفق أخي
وشكراجزيلا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 مايو 2007)

مهندس احمد احمد احمد1
شكرا لك اخي الكريم ولك مني الاحترام 
الف شكر


----------



## كونكورد (3 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> *الخ العزيز Hammer شكرا لك علي معلوماتك القيميه.........*
> *يوجد لدي بعض الشركات العالميه المصنعه القشارات المستخدمه لتقشير البطاطس ماده تدعي الكاربوراندم حيث توضع هذه الماده علي الجدار وبواسطه قوه الطرد المركزيه يتم احتكاك البطاطس مع هذه الماده وتكتمل عمليه التقشير حيث يتم فقط حرج البطاطس ليس الا بالتالي تم تقليل الفاقد من البطاطس .*
> *ماده الكاربوراندم شيبه بحبيبات التي تصنه منها احجار التجليخ لذلك يكون الفاقد قليل اي فاقد لب البطاطس وهذه هو المطلوب في الصناعه ونجد انالقشرة الخارجية تتكون من 5-15 طبقه . يتراوح سمك القشرة الخارجية (100-250)مايكروميتر علي حسب صنف البطاطس.*
> *واليك صوره لهذه القشاره الي تستخدم ماده الكاربوراندم من جهات مختلفه*
> ...


السلام عليكم اخى ريمون 
آسف على التأخير فى الرد ولكن لى تعليق على الحجم المستخدم للمعده
فهى صغيره رغم فعاليتها ولكن فى حالة المعدات الكبيره هل ستقل الكفاءه ام ستكون اقرب ما يكون ؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 مايو 2007)

*الكفاءه تعطي علي حسب الاستخدام*

*اخي المهندس الفاضل كونكورد*​
اشكرا علي تقديرك ومشاركتك الكريمه وصدقني لم تتاخر الدنيا مشاغل وتلاهي انا مقدر ذلك وثاني مره اشكرا اخي المهندس

اما عن استفسارك عن حجم المعده هو الذي يحدد الكفاءه ونوع الذي من اجله تستخدم المعده او الجهاز
فمثلا المعده التي قمت بتصميمها وتصنيعها لها كفاءه عاليه ولكن تستخدم الطاقه اليدويه لذلك نضع مقارنه بين الطاقه المستخدمه والسرعه التي سوف تعطي والذي يتم فيه التقشير نجد الكفاءه عاليه وضع في حسابك ان هذه المعده تصلح فقط الي ربه المنازل لان عامل الجهد والوقت والرايش(فاقد من التقشير)ليس لهم حسابات فعاله الي ربه المنزل 

اما اذا نظرت الي المعده التي تستخدم ماده الكاربوراندم تجد يستخدم الطاقة الكهربائية وتتحول إلي طاقة ميكانيكية بواسطة قوة الطرد المركزية حيث يتم تقشير البطاطس بواسطة مادة الكاربوراندم وهذه مادة تصنع كما تصنع أحجار الجلخ من حبيبات صغيرة متراصة فهي تعمل علي جرح القشرة الخارجية فقط بمعني ان نسبة الفاقد في البطاطس يكون في شبة المعدوم ويمكن تقشير أكثر من 5 kg من البطاطس في اقل من 1 min فهي تستخدم في تصنيع البطاطس بإشكالها المختلفة وبكميات كبيرة جداً .
طريقة عملها:
قبل عملية الإدارة لابد من توصيل الآلة بمصدر مستمر بالماء الذي يساعد في إخراج الرايش إلي الخارج ثم يتم توصيل أنبوب من البلاستيك من أسفل الآلة وهو الراجع الذي يخرج بواسطته الرايش الغير مرغوب فيه ثم إلي إناء موضوع أسفل الماكينة ثم بعد ذلك إلي مجاري التصريف مباشرة وبذلك يسهل التخلص من هذا الراجع . 
ثم بعد ذلك يعلم علي توصيل الكهرباء بواسطة مفتاح موجود أسفل الجهاز يوجد بجواره مفتاح أخر لزيادة أو نقصان في سرعة الدوران .
عند توصيل الكهرباء إلي الموتور حيث مقدمته (عمود الدوران )متصل مع طارة مخروطيه الشكل ومغلفة بمادة الكاربورندام وضعت داخل اسطوانة مغلفة من الأسفل ومفتوحة من الاعلي لإدخال البطاطس واخراج البطاطس منها بعد انتهاء عملية التقشير تغطي بغطاء مصنوع من البلاستيك محكم جيداً وأيضا الجدار الاسطواني مغلف بمادة الكاربوراندام .
عند توصيل الماء إلي الماكينة يتم تدفق الماء داخل الاسطوانة ثم تبدا الطارة في الدوران . وبواسطة قوة الطرد المركزي تتم عملية التقشير حيث يتم احتكاك البطاطس مع جدار الاسطوانة والطارة معا .
بعد عملية الانتهاء يتم فتح الغطاء البلاستيكي لإخراج البطاطس التي يتم تقشيرها من داخل الوعاء الاسطواني بعد ان أصبح لونها اصفر.
الذي احب ان اقوله اخي المهندس كونكورد ان الحجم يحدد علي حسب الكميه التي المراد تقشيرها من قبل الاستخدام
شكرا اخي المهندس كونكورد
اي استفسار اخي ان تحت امرك
شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

اخي المهندس كونكورد انا انتظر تعليقك الكريم حتي استفيد من خبرتك
وشكرا


----------



## احمد عكود (5 مايو 2007)

الاخ ريمون ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 مايو 2007)

*شرف كبير ذادني النهردا.... نورتي*

شكرا اخي المهندس احمد عكود لك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام
الف مليون تحيه للمهندس احمد عكود


----------



## الهمس (5 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> شكرا اخي المهندس احمد عكود لك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام
> الف مليون تحيه للمهندس احمد عكود


 la;,مشكور جدا


----------



## ابو اواب (5 مايو 2007)

ابننا ريمون لكم التهنئة على المشروع وحقيق انا اهنئك على انك تعاملت مع مشروع تخرجك بهذه الطريقة لكن الاهم هو الاستمرار فى البحث عن الجديد من مجالك والذى يوسع مداركك . كل التوفيق وحفظك الله.
استاذك / محمد عبدالله (ابو اواب)


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 مايو 2007)

اخي المهندس الهمس الف شكر علي شكرا ليا 
شكرا مره اخري


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 مايو 2007)

*نورتي النهاردا ذتني شرف*



ابو اواب قال:


> ابننا ريمون لكم التهنئة على المشروع وحقيق انا اهنئك على انك تعاملت مع مشروع تخرجك بهذه الطريقة لكن الاهم هو الاستمرار فى البحث عن الجديد من مجالك والذى يوسع مداركك . كل التوفيق وحفظك الله.
> استاذك / محمد عبدالله (ابو اواب)



*استاذي الفاضل المهندس الكريم محمد عبد الله (ابو اواب) :-*

*بعد ان اهديك اجمل ورده زرعت علي ارض.....لك مني اغلي تهاني 
بجد مش عارف اقول ايه مش لاقي كلام او تعابير اعبر عنها عن مدي شكري واحترامي وتقديري الي مهندس واستاذ فاضل نبيل ذي حضرتك 
اشكرك استاذي ومعلمي المهندس محمد عبد الله جزيل الشكر علي كلامك الرقيق 
واشكرك مره اخري علي تشجيعك لكي استمر في مراحل التعلم وتحصيل العلم ...... سوف اضعك امامي مثل اعلي حتي اتمثل بنابغه مثلك لاصل الي ما اتمني او اصل الي جزء بسيط لي ما ووصلت له من درجه علميه ومكانه علميه مرموقه اتمني من الله ان اكون مثلك 
اشكرك استاذي المهندس محمد عبدالله(ابو اواب)
شكرا الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون شكرا
ولك مني فائق احترامي وتقديري*


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (6 مايو 2007)

يا سلام يا سلام على هذا المشروع يا اخي الفاضل ريمون عدلي .. 

والفكرة جميلة جدا لكن لدي بعض المقترحات :

لماذا لا تقوم بتركيب عمود آخر يكون محور لتثبيت حبه بطاطس اخرى , وربما حد قاطع آخر وبالتالي تقشر حبتين في زمن حبة واحدة :2: 

أيضا بإمكانك وضع موتور في الاسفل لتصبح الماكينة كهربائية بدلا من كونها يدوية .. :67: 

أخيرا أرى ان تكون البطاطا تقشر وهي على الوضع الافقي ( بدلا من العمودي ) حتى يسهل جمع القشر في مخزن او علبة تثبت تحت الحبة .. 

هذا ولك الشكر الجزيل على مشروعك , واتمنى لك التوفيق وتبقى مهندس قد الدنيا .. :12:


----------



## احمد عكود (6 مايو 2007)

اخ ريمون ايه الجديد عندك في مشروع القشارة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 مايو 2007)

*افكار جميله*



مهندس إنتاج قال:


> يا سلام يا سلام على هذا المشروع يا اخي الفاضل ريمون عدلي ..
> 
> والفكرة جميلة جدا لكن لدي بعض المقترحات :
> 
> ...




*اخي المهندس مهندس انتاج اشكرك واحيك علي كلامك الجميل الفائق التقدير ولم مني فائق الشكر والاحترام شكرا علي تشجعك واعجابك بالمشروع*

*واحيك علي المقترحات الجمليه شكرا لك علي افادتك لي :-*

*بالنسبه لي تقشير حبتين في ان واحد هذه فكره اكثر من رائعه ولم تخطر ببال لحظه واشكر علي هذا الاقتراح وسوف اضعه في اعتباري وسوف اقوم بمحاوله لتنفيذ هذا النموذج الرائع وشكرا علي هذه الفكره الجميله
اما بالنسبه الي الموتور الكهربائي لا اخفيك كنت احبز هذا ولكن هنا في بلدنا نستعمل عدادات الدفع المقدم وهذا يجعل الكهرباء غاليه الثمن وهذا ما ادي الي اختيار الطاقه اليدويه بدل من الطاقه الكهربيه حيث قمت بالتصميم هكذا حتي تكون حركه الدوران سلسه وخفيفه
اما بالنسبه الي وضع البطاطس في وضع لفقي بدل الوضع الرأسي ..الرايش سوف يكون متقطع اذا تم ووضعنا البطاطس في الوضع الافقي .. لذلك قمتا باختيار وضع البطاطس في الوضع الرأسي حتي يتم التحصل علي رايش مستمر .. علي فكره سبب اختيار ذلك هو انه يمكن عمل اشكال يزين بها منضه الطعام
شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي دعائك وارجوا منك ان تواصل دعائك لي

شكر ولك مني فائق تقديري واحترامي *


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 مايو 2007)

*الجديدفي المشورع*

*اخي المهندس احمد عكور *

*شكر لك الف شكر
الجديد سوف ارسل لكم رسم هندسي كامل للقشاره حتي تعم الفائده وشكر لك
ولك مني فائق الشكر والاحترام*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 مايو 2007)

*رسم هندسي للجهاز(قشاره البطاطس)*

*اخواتي المهندسين اليكم رسم هنسي من الدرجه الاولي للجهاز(قشاره البطاطس) ارجو من سيادتكم التعليق علي هذه الرسمه لكي اعرف اين اخطأ حتي اتلافا اخطائي في المره المقبله 
شكرا لكم*



[لكم مني فائق شكري]


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 مايو 2007)

اخوتي المهندسين انا في انتظار تعليقكم الكريم وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 مايو 2007)

*دي اصغر*

دي صوره اصغر وانا اسف علي الصوره الكبيره 
وشكرا


----------



## الجدى (6 مايو 2007)

السيد المهندس / ريمون من الممكن توفيرا للجهد رسمها ببرنامج auto cad توفيرا للجهد و اذا أردت إجراء التعديل من السهولة ان تجريه ,
و فقك الله 
نحن فى غنتظار رسمها على البرنامج auto cad


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الجهود المبزوله


----------



## Mech_usama (6 مايو 2007)

*Thanks*

Am downloading now the file ,in advanced of what i read its realy cool 
regard osama


----------



## العرندس (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ريمون عدلي .. إلى الامام مع مزيد من التوفق .. والاجتهاد 

الرسم الهندسي رائع .. وطالب البعض رسمها ببرنامج الاتوكاد .. للسرعه والتعرف على احد اهم البرامج الهندسية .. 

وفقك الله .. 

تقبل تحياتي ..


----------



## جاسر (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مشروع جميل وماتع حقيقة, وصاحب المشروع يبشر بمهندس حقيقي!

ا
ا

لم أقرأ الجزء الأول الذي أرفقته بدقة هذا يحتاج وقت, ولكن
ألفت انتباهك لبعض المفردات التي كتبتها في اللغة الدارجة (العامية)
مثل كلمة ( زراع) تُكتب ( ذراع )

الملاحظة الثانية من الأفضل لو تكتب جميع المعادلات ببرنامج المعادلات
حتى تكون في تنسيق موحد جميل كجمال بحثك ومشروعك

الملاحظة الثالثة سميت الصورة الملتقطة بالكاميرا رسمة وهي ليست كذلك
وحجم الخط كبير المفروض يكون أصغر 

الملاحظة الرابعة لم تعتمد نظام واحد في - التعداد الرقمي/النقطي- أحياناً
تكتب أرقام مثل ( 1/) وأحياناً تكتب (*)

الملاحظة الخامسة بعض الأشكال ليس لها رقم

الملاحظة السادسة الأخطاء الإملائية يا ريمون 

الملاحظة السابعة ترقيم المراجع مرة عربي وأخرى إنجليزي يجب أن 
توحد حتى ولو كتبتها في لغات مختلفة!

الملاحظة الثامنة لا يوجد إطار حول الصفحات

الملاحظة التاسعة لابد من فهرس للأشكال والصور ( بل لا يوجد فهرس أصلاً!)

ا
ا

كل هذه الملاحظات شكلية ولكنها مهمة جداً وتقدح في مستوى الطالب

حاول تقرأ عن كيفية كتابة البحوث لا يأخذ منك يوم واحد بل ساعات 


أخيراً

مشروعك رائع, وتفاعلك يعجبني ويدل على أنك مهندس بالفطرة 


تحياتي العاطرة ​


----------



## المهندس النجدي (7 مايو 2007)

أشكر المهندس جاسر المشرف العام على ما قدم
وهي ملاحظات حقيقية 
والبحث متميز


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*ساحاول ان البي طلبك*



محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> السيد المهندس / ريمون من الممكن توفيرا للجهد رسمها ببرنامج auto cad توفيرا للجهد و اذا أردت إجراء التعديل من السهولة ان تجريه ,
> و فقك الله
> نحن فى غنتظار رسمها على البرنامج auto cad



*
اخي المهندس محمد طلعت الجدي شكرا علي ما تقدمه من مقترحات .. ان قصت الرسم باليد حتي اتذكر ما درسته من مواد الرسم الهندسي وشكرا
سوف احاول ان ألبي طلبك برسم هذه الرسمه بالبرنامج auto cad

شكرا مره اخري اخي الكريم*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*بعض ما عندكم*



Eng-Maher قال:


> مشكور على الجهود المبزوله



*شكرا استاذي المشرف المهندس ماهر دائما تلبي النداء في اي وقت طلبتك فيه وانا عارف مدي مشغولياتك الكثيره .... ولكن اعرف مدي اهميه رايك الكريم... فارجو ان تسامحني علي ازعاجك دائما

اشكرا الف شكر 
لك مني الف تحيه*


----------



## jmoeei (7 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على المجهود مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق
حسن


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*شكرا لك*



Mech_usama قال:


> Am downloading now the file ,in advanced of what i read its realy cool
> regard osama




*اخي المهندس Mech_usama

شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن لماذا شعرت ببروده عندما قراءه البحث...اي شئ تريد ان تتلي برايك فيه قوله حتي استفيد واعرف اين يكمن خطائي 
وشكرا لك الف شكر اخ الكريم*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*نورتني النهردا وشرفتني*



العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ريمون عدلي .. إلى الامام مع مزيد من التوفق .. والاجتهاد
> 
> ...



*استاذي المشرف المهندس العرندس 
وعليكم السلام
اشكرا الف شكر واجو ان تدعوا لي دائما .... شرفتني النهادر وذتني نورا ورايك اعلقه وسام علي صدري لك مني كل اشياء جميله
حاضر استاذي المشرف ساحاول ان ارسمها ببرنامج الاتوكاد 

شكر لك*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*نور ظهر النهادرا*

*استاذي الكريم مشرف عام المهندس جاسر :-*

*وعليكم السلام*


*اشكر الف شكر علي كلامك الرائع الفائق الوصف ... كلامك استاذي وسام شرف اعلقه علي صدري اضعه امامي في كل حين ... غير قادر علي اخراج ما بداخلي حتي اصيغه في تعابير جميله توضح ما اريد قوله
شكر لك استاذي المهندس جاسر

اما بالنسبه الي :- 
1/ استاذي البحث مكتوب بخط اليد ومنقح تماما ولكن عند تنزيله علي الكمبيوتر تجدني اسرح في بعض هموم الدنيا وذلك اتي هذا الخطا وانا اسف عليه وشكرا لك لتنبيهي ... علي فكره لقد قمت بالمراجعه علي الكمبيوتر اكثر من ست مرات وايضا ظهر خطأ.....
2/ صدقني لقد استعملت جميع المعادلات ببرنامج المعادلات ولكن الذي حدث لقد قمت بالاستعانه ببعض الصفحات باختي لكي تكتبها بالكمبيوتر الخاص بها وهي لم تستعمل برنامج المعادلات... وعند جمع اكتشفت ما حدث ولكن كان من الصعب الاعاده مع قرب وقت التسليم . وقرب موعد المناقشه العمليه والمناقشه النظريه .....
3/ اسف علي سميت الصور الملتقطه بواسطه الموبايل بالرسم ولم ارتكز لذلك الا عندما اخبرتني شكرا الف شكرا..لكن مع العلم كنت استخدم كلمه شكل بدل من هذا وهو الاصح ....
4/ لقد تعوتنا في الكليه علي استخدام الترقيم للمعادلات الرئسيه(*) والمعادلات الفرعيه(1 او 2 او ..) هذه التعويده طغت علي وانا اسف ...
5/ الاشكال التي ليس لها ترقيم تكون معنونه في اول ثم ياتي الشكل ....
6/ صدقتي الاخطاء الاملائيه ناتجه عن الطباعه ورغم المراجعه التي قم بعملها اكثر من ست مرات لم انجو من هذه الاخطاء وانا بجد اسف لان هذا لا يجوز في البحث...
7/ لقد قمت بالاختلاف في الارقام هذا علي حسب المرجع . اذا كان عربي كتبته عربي .. واذا كان المرجع انجليزي كتبته انجليزي .. ولكن كلامك صح استاذي ...
8/ بالنسبه الي الأطار هذا غير مسموح به في كليتنا... اين عمليه من عمليات التزين مرفوضه ولنا قوانين ولوائح تعطي لنا عندما نقوم بعمليات الطباعه ولابد الالتزام بها ...
9/ بالنسبه الي فهرس الاشكال هو مكتوب في ورقه القوانين واللوائح ولكن في بند الخيارات بمعني اذا لم تقوم بعمله ليس من الضروري ...
استاذي المهندس جاسر الكليه لديها ست اوراق وهي عباره عن قوانين ولوائح تعطي للطالب عندما يبدأ في كتابه البحث علي الكمبيوتر 
شكرا علي تنبيهك وسوف اتلافا كل اخطائي في النسجه التي سوف اضعها في مكتبه الكليه

وشكرا لك الف شكر *


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*شكر وتحيه*



المهندس النجدي قال:


> أشكر المهندس جاسر المشرف العام على ما قدم
> وهي ملاحظات حقيقية
> والبحث متميز



*شكرا لك اخي المهندس النجدي وشكرا لك الف شكر ولك مني تحياتي العطره

وان اضم صوتي الي صوتك الي ما قدمه المهندس جاسر المشرف العام *


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 مايو 2007)

*شكر وعرفان*



jmoeei قال:


> شكرا لك على المجهود مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق
> حسن



*اخي المهندس jmoeei
شكرا لك علي كلامك الحلو الي بينقط عسل 
لك مني الف تحيه معسوله بفل وياسمين​*


----------



## جاسر (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أتراجع عن ملاحظه خاطئة وهي: إطار الصفحات 

إن شاءالله يقيم هذا العمل تقييما يستحقه A+ 

ا
ا

تحاياي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (8 مايو 2007)

*تحيه عطره مع احلي باقه ورد*

*استاذي الفاضل المشرف العام المهندس جاسر :- *

وعليكم السلام
شكرا لك الف شكر علي اهتمامك الكريم ومتابعتك للمهندسين الصغار الصغار جدا مثلي انا....ارجو منك واتمني واتوسل اني تنصحني نصائح مستقبليه تفيدني في مشواري القادم الذي لم يبدا بعد...فانتا ذو خبره راجحه....لك مني اكاليل ذهرتقديرا وعرفانا مني لحضرتك...............................................

علي فكره استاذي الفاضل المشرف العام المهندس جاسر نتيجه المشروع لم تظهر...اول لما تظهر سوف اخبرك استاذي الكريم وشكرا لك الف مليون مليار شكر علي تنبؤك لكي احصل علي هذه الدرجه العاليه 

غير قادر علي ضرح ما بقلبي من فرح وسعاده علي ما قدمته لي
شكر


----------



## ابن سينا (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس ريمون عدلي...الف الف شكر على جهدك المنقطع النظير ,وهذ إن دل شئ فإنما يدل على روح المثابرة وقوة العزم اللتين تتمتع بهما,وهذا امر يجب أن يتوفر في كل مهندس طموح ويسعى الى التقدم والإزدهار في مجاله...وهو عنوان التـالق في الهندسة...الأخ ريمون عدلي مبارك عليك وعلى كل المهندسبن العرب...والى الأمام.
ولا تتوانى في طلب المزيد من العلم...وفقك الله وجعلك من أبناء العرب المهندسين البارين ببلدهم وقومهم.
أخوك المهندس إبن سينا(سليم)


----------



## نايف علي (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لعل الجهد كبير لكني لم أقرأ

فقط تسجيل حضور ولي عودة إن تيسر 

بارك الله فيك ريمون عدلي , ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ريمون عدلي (10 مايو 2007)

*اذدت بك قوه*



ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الأخ المهندس ريمون عدلي...الف الف شكر على جهدك المنقطع النظير ,وهذ إن دل شئ فإنما يدل على روح المثابرة وقوة العزم اللتين تتمتع بهما,وهذا امر يجب أن يتوفر في كل مهندس طموح ويسعى الى التقدم والإزدهار في مجاله...وهو عنوان التـالق في الهندسة...الأخ ريمون عدلي مبارك عليك وعلى كل المهندسبن العرب...والى الأمام.
> ولا تتوانى في طلب المزيد من العلم...وفقك الله وجعلك من أبناء العرب المهندسين البارين ببلدهم وقومهم.
> أخوك المهندس إبن سينا(سليم)




*استاذي المشرف المهندس ابن سينا :-*

لك مني ارق تحيه......واصفي شكر.....والمع عرفان.......واوسع تقدير.......وابيض كلام

صدقني هرب مني كل الكلام الذي احببت ان اقوله لما وجتك معي.......كلام كله زوق واحاسيس وتشجيع كالقنبله الموقوته التي ليس لديها الا وقت تحصد به الاشياء لذلك كلامك اثر بداخله ووضع في جوانحي لهفه في مذيد من الواصله في المراحل الدراسيه ...........................
اشكر استاذي الف الف الف الف الف الف..................الف شكر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (10 مايو 2007)

نايف علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لعل الجهد كبير لكني لم أقرأ
> 
> ...





*اخي المهندس الكريم نايف علي :-*


*وعليكم السلام
شكرا لك اخي المهندس الف شكرا وانا في انتظار عوتدك في اقرب فرصه لكي اعرف رايك في ما قم به ولك مني كل احترامي وتقديري
شكرا *
:31: :31: :31: :31: :31: :31:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 مايو 2007)

اخواني المهندسين انا في انتظار ارائكم وتعليقاتكم الكريم 
شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا الخاص الي استاذي المهندس / محمد عبدالله
الاستاذ الفاضل الذي كان له الفضل الكبير والذي كان دائمل مرشدا ناصحا 
شكرا استاذي الفاضل علي توجهاتك الكريمه 
فقط التعبير عن ما بداخلي


----------



## كاظم عسكر (22 مايو 2007)

الاخ ريمون سوف اعطيك ملاحظاتي ولكن ليس قيل ان اطلع على المخططات كي تكتمل الفكره ونكون منصفين وتامرني امر


----------



## حمزه عمر (22 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي المهندس ريمون علي المشوره واتمني ان اتوفق لان ارضي طموحك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (22 مايو 2007)

*شكر وعرفان*



كاظم عسكر قال:


> الاخ ريمون سوف اعطيك ملاحظاتي ولكن ليس قيل ان اطلع على المخططات كي تكتمل الفكره ونكون منصفين وتامرني امر




اخي المهندس كاظم عسكر :-
بعد السلام والتحيه
اشكرا اخي المهندس ولك جزيل الشكر ... 
انا في انتظار ملاحظاتك وذلك بعد اطلاعك علي المخططات 
كلك زوق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (23 مايو 2007)

*نورتي النهاردا ذتني شرف*



حمزه عمر قال:


> مشكور اخي المهندس ريمون علي المشوره واتمني ان اتوفق لان ارضي طموحك










*الاخ المهندس حمزه عمر :-*

*اشكرا علي كلامك ومشاركتك معي شكرا كثيرا علي تقديرك لي وانا في انتظار رايك في فارغ الصبر .... شكرا لك وانا اليوم فخور للغايه لان شرفني واحد له صله بوطني وشكرا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه ..... لك اجما ورده زرعت علي الكون الاخضر ... ولك مني خالص اعجابي وتقديري
شكراااااا*


----------



## حمزه عمر (24 مايو 2007)

وصلتني رسالتك اخي ( ريمون) ولك جزيل الشكر يابن الوطن
والي رسالة او لقاء اخر ياحبيبي .
والسلام


----------



## حمزه عمر (24 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمزه عمر (24 مايو 2007)

لكم خالص التقدير


----------



## حمزه عمر (24 مايو 2007)

نرجو من الاخوه المواصلة


----------



## حمزه عمر (24 مايو 2007)

ليت كل الشباب متابع الترابط


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 مايو 2007)

والله يا اخى ريمون اتمنى من الله التوفيق لك من كل قلبى ومشروعك وبحثك عال العال .. ودائما كن مطلع على ماهو هندسى فى مجالك لانك تملك موهبه التصميم لمهندس ناشىء وهى الموهبه التى لاتوجد فى كتير منا وياريت تدعمها بشغل وخبرات ممكن تخليك تبتكر وتصمم وتنمى الموهبه عندك ..
واخص كل الشكر للاخوه الاعضاء والمشرفين ومشكورين على تعليقكم .. الف شكر .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 مايو 2007)

*شكر الف شكر*



حمزه عمر قال:


> وصلتني رسالتك اخي ( ريمون) ولك جزيل الشكر يابن الوطن
> والي رسالة او لقاء اخر ياحبيبي .
> والسلام




مشكوووووووووووووووووررر اخي المهندس حمزه عمر الف شكر
اتمني لك كل خير
شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 مايو 2007)

*انت القدوه لنا*



Eng-Maher قال:


> والله يا اخى ريمون اتمنى من الله التوفيق لك من كل قلبى ومشروعك وبحثك عال العال .. ودائما كن مطلع على ماهو هندسى فى مجالك لانك تملك موهبه التصميم لمهندس ناشىء وهى الموهبه التى لاتوجد فى كتير منا وياريت تدعمها بشغل وخبرات ممكن تخليك تبتكر وتصمم وتنمى الموهبه عندك ..
> واخص كل الشكر للاخوه الاعضاء والمشرفين ومشكورين على تعليقكم .. الف شكر .



استاذي المشرف المهندس ماهر :-
تحيه عطره .... اجمـــــــــــــــل سلام .... اغــــــــــــــلي تقدير .... اسمـــــــــي اخلاص ....
شكرا الف شكر كلامك حكمه كبيره تدل علي مدي تواصلك مع العلم واشكر الله علي وجود مهندس مثلك في هذا الصرح العالي الرفيع .... سوف اخذ كلامك عبره اضعها امامي حيث تنير طريقي .... اشكرك علي تشجيعك الكريم وحسن ثقتك بقدرتي ولكن ان مهندس غلابان لسه فاقد لكل الخبره ..... شكرا لك


لك مني اخلص تحياتي
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2007)

*شكر خاص*







*الشكر الخاص الي استاذي المهندس الدكتور / عبد الجليل يوسف مشرف هذا المشروع الذي لم يتركني لحظه واحد ولا طرفت عين ..... ساعدني كثيرا ........ نصحني كثيرا .... كان ابا روحيا ...... جواله الخاص قد اشتكي مني لكثره ما اتصلت به عنما تواجهني اي مشكله او اي شئ وصل معي الي باب مذدود ....... اشكر الدكتور/ الفاضل عبد الجليل يوسف علي كــــــــــــل توجيهات وارشادات قدمها لي

شكرا استاذي الدكتور/ عبد الجليل يوسف*


----------



## احمد عكود (28 مايو 2007)

الف الف الف مبروك باشمهندس ريمون وربنا يوفقك في كل المراحل


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 مايو 2007)

*شرف كبير ذادني النهردا*



احمد عكود قال:


> الف الف الف مبروك باشمهندس ريمون وربنا يوفقك في كل المراحل



*اخي المهندس احمد عكور :-*

*الله يبارك فيك كلك زوق وشكرا لك اخي المهندس الف مليون شكرا
اتمني لك كـــــــــــل سعاده*


----------



## احمد عكود (28 مايو 2007)

الاخ ريمون ارجو منك المساعدة في بحث بخصوص اعطال منظومة التعليق والتوجيه وكيفية اصلاحها
اود الاستفادة منك خبرتك مع جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 مايو 2007)

*سوف احاول*



احمد عكود قال:


> الاخ ريمون ارجو منك المساعدة في بحث بخصوص اعطال منظومة التعليق والتوجيه وكيفية اصلاحها
> اود الاستفادة منك خبرتك مع جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر




اخي المهندس احمد عكود :-
انا تخصص انتاج 
ولكن سوف احاول علي قدر ما اجد من معلومات 
ما تزعل مني لو كان في امكاني ما منت قصرد ولكن منظومة التعليق والتوجيه وكيفية اصلاحها خارج نطاق تخصصي 
ولكن سوف احاول علي قدر ما اقدر


----------



## كاظم عسكر (28 مايو 2007)

الاخ ريمون عدلي المحترم جدا
انا سعيد بمشاهدة الصور التي عرضتها والتي لم اتمكن من سحبها سلبقا لضعف خدمة النت عندي واود ان اشد على يديك واسأل الله سبحانته وتعالى ان يكلل حياتك بالنجاح الباهر-------- انها بداية موفقة ولا توجد لدي سوى ملاحظات بسيطة جدا تقويمية وليس نقدية:-
- لقد ذكرت في البحت انك استخدمت تروس من الالمنيوم ولا الدري ما السبب------- هل لكون المادة المنتجة غذائية فاذا كان هو السبب فبالامكان استخدام مادة الستنلزستيل فهو ضمن المواصفات الصحية العالمية والهندسية الاكثر قبولا من الالمنيوم0
- الاهتمام بالفنشنج او الانهاء فانه يشكل نسبة كبيرة من نجاح وقبول المنتج
ودعائي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد عكود (29 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ ريمون على هذا لشعور النبيل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 مايو 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*



كاظم عسكر قال:


> الاخ ريمون عدلي المحترم جدا
> انا سعيد بمشاهدة الصور التي عرضتها والتي لم اتمكن من سحبها سلبقا لضعف خدمة النت عندي واود ان اشد على يديك واسأل الله سبحانته وتعالى ان يكلل حياتك بالنجاح الباهر-------- انها بداية موفقة ولا توجد لدي سوى ملاحظات بسيطة جدا تقويمية وليس نقدية:-
> - لقد ذكرت في البحت انك استخدمت تروس من الالمنيوم ولا الدري ما السبب------- هل لكون المادة المنتجة غذائية فاذا كان هو السبب فبالامكان استخدام مادة الستنلزستيل فهو ضمن المواصفات الصحية العالمية والهندسية الاكثر قبولا من الالمنيوم0
> - الاهتمام بالفنشنج او الانهاء فانه يشكل نسبة كبيرة من نجاح وقبول المنتج
> ودعائي لك بالتوفيق



*الاخ المهندس كاظم عسكر :-*

*اشكرا علي كلامك البناء الذي له صدي داخل القلب وتستريح له الاذهان وتطيب له الخواطر مع لحن جميل فائق الوصف والاعجاب ...... شكرا اخي كاظم عسكر كلامك رقيق للغايه هذا ان دل فهو يدل علي مشاعر نبيله قله ما وجدت هذه الايام ..... واتمني كل سعاده وهناء الي حضرتك

استخدامي الي تروس الالمونيوم انت تعلم مدي سهوله تشكيل هذا الماده وتعلم ايضا ان الالمونيوم من المواد الرخيصه واكثر المواد انصهارا وسيوله لذلك عند الصب سوف تملا جميع فراغات القالب .... ولكن العامل الاساسي في اختياري هو ان المنتج (القشاره) ان تكون رخيصه في تكليفتها وتكون في متناول اليد ..... لاحظ ان مكان وضع التروس لا تصله البطاطس مطلقا....

اما بالنسبه لي الفنشنج الشكل الغير منتظم للقشاره يصعب استخدام وسائل الجلخ المعروفه لذلك استخدمت الصفره في بادئ المر ثم استخدمت نوع معين من وسائل الخلج وهي المستخدمه في تشكيل الاصتنبات وهي المره الاولي التي قمت باستخدامها فيها لذلك لم اكن اجيد استعمالها............
شكرا علي كل ما قدمته اخي المهندس كاظم عسكر واتمني حياه سعيده

مشككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررر*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 مايو 2007)

*لا داعي للشكر*



احمد عكود قال:


> مشكور اخ ريمون على هذا لشعور النبيل وربنا يوفقك



لا شكر اخي المهندس احمد عكود لا يوجد اي شكر بين الاخوان اتفقنا 
اليوم انت تطلب حاجه وغدنا انا اطلب حاجه
بمعني لازم نقف جنب بعض 
العارف حاجه لازم يوري التاني صح اخي العزيز

شكراااااااااا


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 مايو 2007)

*مشكووووووورررر*



ayman_118 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي




*مشكور اخي المهندس ayman_118 :-*

*شكرا علي تقديرك الكريم لي شخصي الضعيف الف مليون شكر *


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يونيو 2007)

*خالص تحياتي*



حمزه عمر قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



شكرا لك اخي المهندس حمزه عمر
الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## منتصر المنصور (2 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك اخي ريمون عدلي على هذا المشروع الجميل ولكن هل تقصد الدبلوم العالي لأن عندنا بالعراق بعد شهادة البكالوريوس إما الماجستير او الدبلوم العالي ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 يونيو 2007)

*دبلوم*



منتصر المنصور قال:


> اشكرك اخي ريمون عدلي على هذا المشروع الجميل ولكن هل تقصد الدبلوم العالي لأن عندنا بالعراق بعد شهادة البكالوريوس إما الماجستير او الدبلوم العالي ارجو الرد وشكرا




شكرا اخي المهندس منتصر المنصور علي زوق النبيل واجو من الله ان تعيشوا في سلام وعنايه ربانيه
اخي ان في دبلوم ولا اخفيك ان مجموعي في الثانويه كان يدخل احسن جامعه في بلادي وكمان بكالوريوس ولكن اخطاءت كما اخطئ دائما في حياتي في التفديم في الجامعه بالتلي هذه الغلطه ادخلتني الدبلوم .... كان قدري اسرع مني لا اعرف لماذا؟
شكرااااااا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يونيو 2007)

*شكر الف شكر*



حمزه عمر قال:


> لكم خالص التقدير



*شكرا اخي المهندس حمزه عمر لك خالص تحياتي الكريمه*


----------



## designer_eng (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ ريمون على هذا المشروع الجميل وارجو لك دوام الموفقية وسأوافيك بالملاحظات حين الامكان.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 يونيو 2007)

*نورتي النهاردا ذتني شرف*



designer_eng قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخ ريمون على هذا المشروع الجميل وارجو لك دوام الموفقية وسأوافيك بالملاحظات حين الامكان.



*الخ المهندس designer_eng :-*


شكرا الف شكر اخي الكريم علي كلامه البناء الدافع من قلب ناصع البياض شكرا
اتمني لك كــــــــــــــل خير وسلام وطمأنينه 
انا في انتظار ملاحظاتك الكريمه
شكككككككررررا الف شكر


----------



## عطور ليبيا (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يااخى الكريم ريمون على دعوتك لى وثقتك بى ايضا ل لاعطاء راى فى بالنسبة لمشروعك ....مش عارفة هل اقدر اساعدك او لانى مهندسة مدنية ومابعرف فى هندسة الميكانيكا لكن اتوقع ان كل الاخوة الكرام يفيدونك اكثر منى بكثير لخبرتهم بمجالهم .......
اتمنى لك النجاح فى مشروعك وتتخرج ان شاء الله يابشمهندس وحقيقة حسيت المشروع مميزوجميل وفريد من نوعه وما شفت مثله فى كليتى ....وربنا يوفقك اخى الكريم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (8 يونيو 2007)

*نورتني النهردا وشرفتني*



عطور قال:


> شكرا يااخى الكريم ريمون على دعوتك لى وثقتك بى ايضا ل لاعطاء راى فى بالنسبة لمشروعك ....مش عارفة هل اقدر اساعدك او لانى مهندسة مدنية ومابعرف فى هندسة الميكانيكا لكن اتوقع ان كل الاخوة الكرام يفيدونك اكثر منى بكثير لخبرتهم بمجالهم .......
> اتمنى لك النجاح فى مشروعك وتتخرج ان شاء الله يابشمهندس وحقيقة حسيت المشروع مميزوجميل وفريد من نوعه وما شفت مثله فى كليتى ....وربنا يوفقك اخى الكريم



*شكرا لك اختي المهندسه الفاضله عطور اشكرك علي المجامله الرقيقه التي نبعت عن احاسيس مرهفه من مهندسه مدنيه فاضله رقيقه ..... شكرا علي مشاركتك وتلبيتك دعوتي حتي معي اختلاف التخصص فلم تكسفني وشاركتي ولك هذه المشاركه اعتبرها شئ وضع في قلبي ذكري خالده شكرا
شكرا لكي يا بشمهندسه عطور 
اتمني لكي حياه سعيده 
اخجلتم تواطعنا 
مشكوره*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 يونيو 2007)

اخوتي المهندسين منذ مدي ولم اتلقي تعليق علي مشروعي هذا 
لم يعجبكم اخوتي الكرام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو منكم ان تعرفوني هل اعجبكم ام لم يعجبكم وشكراااااااااا؟؟؟


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ المهندس / ريمون 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الموضوع جميل ونرجو لك التوفيق 
والسلام


----------



## حمزه عمر (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين 
اخباركم شنو ؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 يونيو 2007)

*شكر الف مليون شكر*



حمزه عمر قال:


> الاخ المهندس / ريمون
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الموضوع جميل ونرجو لك التوفيق
> والسلام



اخي المهندس حمزه عمر شكرا لك واخبارك عامله شنو انشاله تكون في صحه جيده
الف شكر علي تقديرك الكريم واستمرارك الكريم في تحفيزي ومشاركتك معي
شششششكررراا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## كاظم عسكر (13 يونيو 2007)

ريمون عدلي------- بدأت كبيرا ---------وتكهني اراك عملاقا انشاء الله----------- بداية يحلم بها الكثيرون----- مبروك لك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 يونيو 2007)

*احترامي الشديد*



كاظم عسكر قال:


> ريمون عدلي------- بدأت كبيرا ---------وتكهني اراك عملاقا انشاء الله----------- بداية يحلم بها الكثيرون----- مبروك لك



اخي المهندس كاظم عسكر اخجلتني بكلامك الرقيق النابع من مهندس مبدع .......... علما جدي رحمه الله سمه خاصه وهي ان من يحمد الناس بشئ او يثي رثاء لشخص هذا يعني ان الحمد والرثاء متوجهين الي الشخص بمعني انت قلت لي بدأت كبيرا هذا يعني ان بدايتك في الهندس كانت كبيره وممتازه اما عن قولك (وتكهني اراك عملاقا)هذا يعني انك عملاق في الهندسه 

شكرا لك اخي كاظم اتمني ان اكون مهندس عملاق مثلك انتا 
(الله يبارك فيك)


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

الأخ ريمون .

واخيرأ اطلعت على مشروعك وهو ليس رائع فقط بل اكثر من رائع .

الصورة وضحت لي ولدي عدة اسئلة .

1- ما نوع المواد التي صنعت منها قطع غيار القشارة .

2- سرعة الدوران وهل تتناسب مع كمية الأنتاج .

بأنتظار جوابك .

البغدادي


----------



## مبتدئ1 (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

مشكور جدا جدا ما قصرت


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 يونيو 2007)

*اخجلتني*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> 
> الأخ ريمون .
> 
> ...



*شكرا لك استاذي المشرف المهندس شكرى محمد نورى :-
اولا وعليكم السلام
ثانيا فقد كل التعيبر الذي بداخلي لكي اقول لك مدي شعوري الداخلي الذي احس به بعدما عرفت رايك الكريم ........... شكرا الف شكرا استاذي المهندس شكرى محمد نورى 
ثالثا بالنسبه الي نوع المواد المستخدمه في التصنيع قمت باختيار الالمونيوم في تصنيع التروس الثلاث وكل الكيس الخارجي وزراع التشغيل من الحديد المطاوع والحد القاطع اي السكينة التي تقوم بعملية التقشير فهي مصنوعه من السالستين المقاوم للصدأ والمسامير المستخدمه في الربط من الحديد المطاوع والجزء المثبت للبطاطس من الحديد المطاوع والجزء المثبت البطاطس من الاسفل ايضا من الحديد المطاوع
اما عن سرعة الدوران وهل تتناسب مع كمية الأنتاج 
متوسط سرعة الانسان الذي استخدمته هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
N=40 r.p.m لان القوه المستخدمه هنا القوه اليدويه( يدار يدويا
F = 65N ) اذا هي سرعه تناسب كميه الانتاج الذي يتم بواسطه يد الانسان 

ششششششششككككرا استاذي المهندس المشرف الفاضل شكرى محمد نورى
شكرا لاستجابتك السريعه الي دعوتي*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (25 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا لك*



مبتدئ1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكور جدا جدا ما قصرت



اخي المهندس مبتدئ شكرا لك الف شكر علي مرورك الكريم 
لك مني الف شكرا وتقدير


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (28 يونيو 2007)

انا فعلا استفدت جدا من موضوعك الممتاز مش بس من المشروع الرائع لكن من اخلاقك الطيبه العاليه اللى بتنم عن شخص صاحب ذوق رفيع فى شتى المجالات مش فى الهندسه بس,,وانا لاحظت ان الاخوه فى المنتدى طلبو منك رسم اوتوكاد وانا اعتقد انك مشغول جدا وكنت فعلا اتمنى اساعد انسان مجتهد زيك,فلو تحب انى اساعدك فى الرسم واقوم بيه انا تحت امرك ,,وفعلا انت من الشخصيات المجتهده اللى الواحد يضعها نصب عينيه واتمنى لك الهداية والتوفيق من الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (28 يونيو 2007)

مجهود رائع اخى ريمون


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 يونيو 2007)

*شكر وعرفان*



ابو زياد القاسمى قال:


> انا فعلا استفدت جدا من موضوعك الممتاز مش بس من المشروع الرائع لكن من اخلاقك الطيبه العاليه اللى بتنم عن شخص صاحب ذوق رفيع فى شتى المجالات مش فى الهندسه بس,,وانا لاحظت ان الاخوه فى المنتدى طلبو منك رسم اوتوكاد وانا اعتقد انك مشغول جدا وكنت فعلا اتمنى اساعد انسان مجتهد زيك,فلو تحب انى اساعدك فى الرسم واقوم بيه انا تحت امرك ,,وفعلا انت من الشخصيات المجتهده اللى الواحد يضعها نصب عينيه واتمنى لك الهداية والتوفيق من الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.



*اخي المهندس ابو زياد القاسمى بجد مش عارف اقول ايه انتا بجد اخجلتني بكلامك الرائع ... فقد كل التعابير لكي اوفيك حقك ولكن بغير جدوي لاني مهما وصفت ومها تكلمت ومهما عبرت مش قدر اوفيك حققك ..... علمني ابي ان الشخص الذي يمدح الناس بأشياء فهذا يدل ان مامدح به هو من يتصف بهذه الاشياء فهنيا بالملتقي بمهندس مثلك عالي في الخلاق ....
شكرا اخي المهندس ابو زياد القاسمى شكرا الف الف الف مليون مليون شكر
اما بالنسبه الي رسم بواسطه اوتوكاد ان خجل من نفسي لاني الي يومنا هذا لا اجيد استعماله بصوره جيده ........ لو تكرمت اخي ان تقوم بهذه المهمه عني واكون شكرا لك

شكرا*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 يونيو 2007)

*مممـــــــششــــــككـــــــوورر*



mohamed abouzahra قال:


> مجهود رائع اخى ريمون



*اخي المهندس mohamed abouzahra اشكر الف شكر 
اتمني لك كـــــــــــل خير*


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (28 يونيو 2007)

*مجهود رااائع......*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حقيقة لقد قمت أخي الكريم بمجهود رائع في هذا المشروع:12:
رغم انني مهندسة كهرباء:81:
ولكنني وجدت في مشروعك هذا فكرة جديدة ومتميزة :77:
وهذا ليس اطراء إنما حقيقة
أتمنى أن تكون العلامة التي ستنالها منصفة لمجهودك ولتعبك وتفوقك في تخصصك
وإن شاء الله بالتقدم كمان وكمان
ربنا يوفقك ويفتحها عليك​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 يونيو 2007)

*حصلت علي A*



المتوكلة على الله قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حقيقة لقد قمت أخي الكريم بمجهود رائع في هذا المشروع:12:
> رغم انني مهندسة كهرباء:81:
> ولكنني وجدت في مشروعك هذا فكرة جديدة ومتميزة :77:
> ...



*شكرا اختي المهندسه المتميزه المتوكلة على الله 
اشكر الله حصلت علي درجه عاليه فيه وهي A هذا فضل ربي وفضل الدكتور عبد الجليل يوسف مشرف المشروع الذي دائما كان معي حتي بالموبايل لم يتركني ولا لحظه ان بجد تعبته جدا 
اشكر اختي المهندسه المتوكلة على الله علي دعائك لي وهذا افضل بكثير

شكرا*


----------



## مهند مجدى محمد (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​[quote=] ​حقيقة لقد قمت أخي الكريم بمجهود رائع في هذا المشروع :12: ​
[/quote]​​[quote=]مجهود رائع اخى ريمون[/quote]​​[quote=]وتكهني اراك عملاقا انشاء الله[/quote]​​[quote=]مبروووووووووك لك[/quote]​​:30: ​​واشكرك على دعوتى لرؤية موضوعك الرائع والمميز ​ 
​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا لك*



مهند مجدى محمد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> [quote=]
> حقيقة لقد قمت أخي الكريم بمجهود رائع في هذا المشروع :12: ​
> [/quote]
> ...



*شكرا الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر اخي المهندس الفاضل مهند مجدى محمد وشكرا علي تلبيت دعوتي شكرا الف شكرا*


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (29 يونيو 2007)

مجهود جبار أخي ريمون 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور وإلى الامام





​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (29 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا الف شكر*



آية أحمد قال:


> مجهود جبار أخي ريمون
> مشكوووووووووووووووووور وإلى الامام
> 
> 
> ...



*اختي المتميزه المهندسه ايه احمد 
اشكرا الف الف الف شكر علي حضورك معنا هنا الف شكرا 
انتمي لكي حياه سعيده

شكرا*


----------



## شريف ميهوب (2 يوليو 2007)

رائع أخي العزيز ريمون ... والله مشروع أكثر من رائع :77: :77: 

جاري التحميل...


لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (3 يوليو 2007)

لقد تشرفت ياسندعائك يا اخي
والفكرة طيبة للغاية و المشروع ايضا 
مدروس بدقة اجتماعية مبدعة 
الى الامام بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يوليو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*



شريف ميهوب قال:


> رائع أخي العزيز ريمون ... والله مشروع أكثر من رائع :77: :77:
> 
> جاري التحميل...
> 
> ...



الف شكرا اخي المهندس شريف ميهوب علي كلامك الراقي ارجو ان يكون المشروع عجبك بعد التحميل واي شئ وجتها ارجو ان تلفتني عليه ماشي حتي استفيد من غلطاتي

شكرا لـــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يوليو 2007)

*انا الي ليا الشرف*



محمممد قال:


> لقد تشرفت ياسندعائك يا اخي
> والفكرة طيبة للغاية و المشروع ايضا
> مدروس بدقة اجتماعية مبدعة
> الى الامام بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



اخي المهندس محمممد انا الي زادني شرف بيك يا بشموهندس الف شكرا علي كلامك خلاني مش عارف اقولك ايه 
شكرا لك 
واتمني لك حياه افضل
تحياتي العطره


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 يوليو 2007)

*اخبارك شنو*



حمزه عمر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي المهندسين
> اخباركم شنو ؟



*
اخي المهندس حمزه عمر انتي الي اخبارك شنو طولنا ما سمعنا حاجه عنك شكر لك الف شكر*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 يوليو 2007)

اخواني المهندسين ارجو التواصل لهذا المشروع حتي اعرف رايكم به 
شكرا
تحيه طيبه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (11 أغسطس 2007)

في انتظار ردودكم 
ولكن الرابط قد حزف لان المده طالت علي وجوده
اذا اراد حد منكم المشروع كاملا ارجو ان يخبرني حتي اقوم بتحميله مره اخري
وشكرا لكم الف شكر


----------



## المهندس 2005 (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
للاسف جميع الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجو منك حل هذه المشكلة 
لانى ارغب فى الاطلاع على الموضوع بشغف


----------



## ريمون عدلي (15 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر ــــــــــــــ لك ــــــــــــــــــــــــ الف ـــــــــــــــــــــــ شكر*



المهندس 2005 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
> للاسف جميع الروابط لا تعمل
> ارجو منك حل هذه المشكلة
> لانى ارغب فى الاطلاع على الموضوع بشغف



*شكرا اخي العزيز المهندس 2005 الف شكرا
الروابط اخي العزيز اخذت وقتها لان للرابط له زمن ثم بعد ذلك يلغي 
ولذلك سوف اقوم في القريب العاجل بوضع المشروع في رابط جديد ولكن اسمح لي اخي واعتزر بعدم وضع المشروع في رابط اليوم وذلك لضيق وقتي ولك مني الف شكرا

شكراااااااا *


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> *شكرا اخي العزيز المهندس 2005 الف شكرا
> الروابط اخي العزيز اخذت وقتها لان للرابط له زمن ثم بعد ذلك يلغي
> ولذلك سوف اقوم في القريب العاجل بوضع المشروع في رابط جديد ولكن اسمح لي اخي واعتزر بعدم وضع المشروع في رابط اليوم وذلك لضيق وقتي ولك مني الف شكرا
> 
> شكراااااااا *



تحياتي .

استخدم مركز التحميل الخاص بالملتقى في اعلى الصفحة .

مع التقدير والله يكون بعونك .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 أغسطس 2007)

*مبروك أخي*

مشروع جيد ومتميز ولي ملحوظة أو اثنين ، لم أر ذكر لنوع سبيكة الالومنيوم المختارة فى كل قطعة ومواصفاتها ، ثم لم أر ذكر لتصميم السكينة ، فهل فاتني شيء ؟ ولكن عموما المشروع متميز ، وتستحق درجة "a" بجدارة. ومبروك مرة ثانية.


----------



## المهندس 2005 (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لردك اخرى الكريم 
وارجو منك ان تعلمنى اذا قمت بتحديث الرابط


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*مشرفنا الفاضل من هنا اقول لك الف الف الف مبروك*



شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحياتي .
> 
> استخدم مركز التحميل الخاص بالملتقى في اعلى الصفحة .
> 
> ...



*استاذي الفاضل المشرف العزيز شكري محمد نوري من هنا احب ان اهنأك واقول لك الف مبروك والله تستحق اكثر
استاذي الفاضل هل لي بمعلومه كيف يعمل رابط بنسق اضغط هنا اي اضغط هنا سوف يحولك مباشره الي الرابط المعطي بمعني اخر الرابط يكون مخفي خلف اضغط هنا
هل مركز التحميل فتح لكي يتحمل 42 ميجابايت ؟؟؟

شكرا لك الف شكر
تحيه طيبه*


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*صديقي الغالي شرفتني وزتني نورا النهردا*



A.mak قال:


> مشروع جيد ومتميز ولي ملحوظة أو اثنين ، لم أر ذكر لنوع سبيكة الالومنيوم المختارة فى كل قطعة ومواصفاتها ، ثم لم أر ذكر لتصميم السكينة ، فهل فاتني شيء ؟ ولكن عموما المشروع متميز ، وتستحق درجة "a" بجدارة. ومبروك مرة ثانية.



*واخي وصديقني الغالي A.mak شكرا لك الاف الف شكر
بالنسبه الي الي سبيكه الالمونيوم قم باختيار سبيكه من المسبك الخاص بالكليه وقم بأجرات الاختبارات لها لانه ما توفر لي لذلك بنيت التصميم علي هذا السبيكه وقوم باختبار برنيل للصلابه وخلافه لذلك قم بالتصميم ........... هذا من ضمن المواد المتوفر لنا لان امكانيه الجامعه ضعيفه شويه لان المتخرجين كثر وصدقني ما قصروا معنا اساذتنا بجد وفرونا كل شئ 
اما عن السكينك فلم اقوم بتصميمها لان اجريت اختبار علي ماده اضعف من الاستالس استين من حيث الصلاده والمتانه ومقاومه الصدأ وعندما وجد سكينه جاهزه في السوق من الاستالس استين قوم باستخدامها علي الفور لاني قومت بالتصميم علي ماده اضعف وقد استخدمت في التصنيع ماده اقوي ولكن كان الفاصل بينهم قابليت كل منهم الي الصدأ

شكرا اخي *


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*شكر لك الف مليون شكر*



المهندس 2005 قال:


> شكرا لردك اخرى الكريم
> وارجو منك ان تعلمنى اذا قمت بتحديث الرابط



*حاضر اخي المهندس 2005 اول لما احمله سوف اخبرك

شكرا لك علي التواصل*


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبد الله بدير (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*شرفتني الف مليون شرف*



tigerbrave قال:


> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 
*الاخ العزيز tigerbrave شكرا الف شكرا
اسف علي التاخير
شكرا*​



عبد الله بدير قال:


> بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككككككك



*الاخ العزيز عبد الله بدير شكرا الف شكرا
اسف علي التاخير
شكرا*​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

اخوتي كثيرا من طلب مني ان اعيد تحميل المشروع الخاص بي 
انا اسف علي تاخري ولكن صدقوني ظروفي الخاصه بي هي من اجبرني من عدم التحميل وقد يلاحظ الكثير منكم غيابي الكثير عن المنتدي ولكن ارجو ان تذكروني في صلاوتكم حتي تحل جميع مشاكلي 
وفي اول فرصه تسنح لي سوف اواصل مشاركتي بالجديد واحمل ملف المشروع

سامحوني علي التاخر
ارجو ان تعزروني 
وتذكروني في صلاوتكم انا الخاطي

اخوكم 

ريمون عدلي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 نوفمبر 2007)

وفقك الله لتكمل المشوار وتنتج مشاريع أكثر


----------



## المهندس204 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

أزيك يا عزيزي ريمون أنا ماكس ماتكون نسيتني بعد ال00000000
ماشاء الله عليك ما قصرت معانا عموما حاول تراسلني في بريدي في الهوت ميل وشكرا الف شكرا على البحث بس منتظر الصور مع اني شاهدت المشروع على الواقع بس انت عارف انو الزمن ما كانش بيساعدنا


----------



## العبدالله (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز ريمون لا تنسى ... نحن بانتظار الروابط الجديدة للمشروع بفارغ الصبر ولك مني الف شكرا


----------



## omdaa52 (5 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tariqsamer (5 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز الروابط لاتعمل
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (15 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الكرام في القريب العاجا سوف اعمل علي تحميل الروابط مره اخري
اسف علي تاخري شكرا


----------



## العفريت الشقي (24 أبريل 2009)

أخي ريمون أشكرك كثيرا علي هذا المجهود لرائع كما واشكرك علي عطائك الغير متناهي
نعمل أنا وأصدقائي علي تصميم وصنع ماكنة غسيل بطاطا ونحتاج معلومات عن البطاطا (تاثرها بالمياه,فترة التنظيف المناسبة, وغيره) 
فأرجو منك أخي ريمون ألا تبخل علينا برفع مشروعك علي رابط جديد حيث ان كل الروابط السابقة لا تعمل
فنحن نريد أن نتعرف من خلال مشروعك علي كيفية التصميم والتصنيع وعن البطاطا نفسها
وارجو أن تضع أي معلومات لديك قد تفيدني في هذا المجال
أرجو أن تجيبني في القريب العاجل

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (10 يناير 2010)

سلامي للجميع 
اسف علي عدم تحميلي للروابط
صدقوني اليوم فقط رجعت للوطن وقد نسيت الاسطوانه الخاصه بالمشروع خارج وطني
اسف جدا 
سوف احاول جاهدا تحميلها علي روابط جديده
شكرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (23 يونيو 2010)

انتظروني قريبا
شكرا


----------



## abazerismail (27 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم


----------

